

ADHD, Texting, and Driving - rossjudson
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-adhd-texting-driving-20130812,0,6290321.story

======
rossjudson
Flash the lights on a car whenever a text message is sent from a phone inside
of it.

